# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم التابلت الصينى سوفت ويير(Chinese Tablet) مساعدة :  محتاج عمل سوفت للجهاز CRONDY   ----CN-7004

## khalifa

السلام عليم 
محتاج طريقة لعمل سوفت للجهاز cronyd  مديل cn-7004
جربت جميع البرامج الموجود معي و مافيش فايد نرجو منكم المساعدة لعمل سوف لهدا التاب الصيني
وشكرا للمرور

----------


## gevarahindi

*صديقي هاذ رابط التحميل 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الفلاشه*

----------

